# I forgot to say...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The groomer cut Nina's lovely orange loooong eyelashes! I just realised a day later when I was washing her little face. Stupid me.. For not telling him! Imagine cutting them... 

Do they grow back quickly??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> The groomer cut Nina's lovely orange loooong eyelashes! I just realised a day later when I was washing her little face. Stupid me.. For not telling him! Imagine cutting them...
> 
> Do they grow back quickly??



Oh no...... 
I feel your pain Ruth.... Ruby's went also in a groom!!
Why would they want to snip of such lovely bits of our dogs??????


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh no......
> I feel your pain Ruth.... Ruby's went also in a groom!!
> Why would they want to snip of such lovely bits of our dogs??????


Did Ruby's grow quickly??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina's were so feathery and lovely!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh no!!!! I am sorry I have no advice to offer....Lady's have never been cut


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> oh no!!!! I am sorry I have no advice to offer....Lady's have never been cut


Sob sob sob sob....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> Sob sob sob sob....


she is still super young...did they just trim them...or cut them right down? I do mention every time that they have to leave them alone


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are trimmed quite short.. You can still see them.. But they are short...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't worry, they will grow again and look beautiful for you.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake's grew back fast.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sacrilege


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Did Ruby's grow quickly??


Still growing.....


----------

